# IVF - Luteal Phase Defect...



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi

I recently went through my 2nd IVF where evrything was purfect. ET 20/02/04.  I did short protocol with assisted hatching. I was on 2,500 iu hcg injections every other day from ET and pessaries 200mg twice daily. I had AF pains from day 3. Resulting in  a negative result and AF day 15.  I was told not to test early as I would get a false positive.

I had bought 20 IVF pregnancy testing strips in a cannister from the States back in December  which pick up 25 iu compared to 50 iu with a british hpt. Curiosity got the better of me so while I was injecting I decided to test them out and was surprised to find only a very faint positive on day 3/4 and the line did not improve. After injections stopped on day 7 the line disappeared. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant and on day 14 that became apparent. AF turned up day 15.

Confused!!! Is it possible that my own progesterone had not kicked in. I have read about Luteal Phase Defect and wondered if this is my problem and what your thoughts were on this.  At no time after ET was a blood test done. My blood test on day 5 of cycle before IVF started proved that all my hormones were very good.  I am 40 and was sterilised 7 years ago

Any comments would be gratefully recieved

Kitty


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Kitty,
Sorry about the af. I would only expect a faint +ve when on that dosage of hcg as only a small amount would make it to your urine as most is used in the production of your natural progesterone. The line disappeared as the faint +ve's you saw were from the injects and not a pregnancy, so when the jabs stopped so did the line. If you had been preg the line may have disappeared and then re-appeared as the level of pregnancy hormone reached a sufficient level in the body. I wouldn't say this showed a luteal phase defect as this can only be seen on a blood test taken 7 days after ovulation in a natural cycle.
Hope this all helps and haven't confused you more.
Sarah


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. The clinic do seem to think it could be a progesterone problem. I believe had I of used a british hpt I wouldn't of got a line at all. I've never had a day 21 progesterone test done.

Any other ideas why implantation didn't happen



Kitty


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, majority of embryos don't implant because it just wasn't meant to be. Some people say it may be the bodies natural mechanism of ensuring abnormal embryos don't continue into full blown pregnancies. No one knows for sure.
If the clinic thinks it's a progesterone problem why haven't they done a blood test to confirm?
Sarah


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Again thanks for the reply

Not sure why blood tests aren't done. This issue has only just arose and we did have the chance to go in and speak with them about our recent treatment and any further treatment we may wish to do. Unfortunately this isn't going to happen. I wouls start again as soon as possible but, even though there is plenty of money in the bank, my husband has decided that until he gets a job it's not important. For me, at 40, time is running out, and I won't be kept dangling while he decides.

I will have to be content with the children I have.



Thanks for your advice, it's just very disappointing after having children with no problem that I find myself in a position that the embryo's won't implant and looking for answers

Kitty


----------

